# Problema cdrtools ...

## gatiba

Ciao ragazzi !

Niente da fare con le cdrtools 2.01.alpha14 (ma ho provato anche le versioni precedenti), non mi compila nè installa gli eseguibili (cdrecord, etc). Ecco cosa mi appare :

```

linux root # emerge cdrtools

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) cdrtools-2.01a14.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking cdrtools-2.01a14.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14/work

 * Applying cdrtools-2.01-kernel25-support.patch...                                                                    [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

make -j2

>>> Install cdrtools-2.01_alpha14 into /var/tmp/portage/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14/image/ category app-cdr

>>> dobin: making cdda2wav/OBJ/*-linux-cc/cdda2wav executable...

install: cannot stat `cdda2wav/OBJ/*-linux-cc/cdda2wav': No such file or directory

>>> dobin: making cdrecord/OBJ/*-linux-cc/cdrecord executable...

install: cannot stat `cdrecord/OBJ/*-linux-cc/cdrecord': No such file or directory

>>> dobin: making mkisofs/OBJ/*-linux-cc/mkisofs executable...

install: cannot stat `mkisofs/OBJ/*-linux-cc/mkisofs': No such file or directory

>>> dobin: making readcd/OBJ/*-linux-cc/readcd executable...

install: cannot stat `readcd/OBJ/*-linux-cc/readcd': No such file or directory

install: cannot stat `incs/*-linux-cc/align.h': No such file or directory

install: cannot stat `incs/*-linux-cc/avoffset.h': No such file or directory

/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: line 46: cd: mkisofs/diag/OBJ/*-linux-cc: No such file or directory

>>> dobin: making devdump executable...

install: cannot stat `devdump': No such file or directory

>>> dobin: making isodump executable...

install: cannot stat `isodump': No such file or directory

>>> dobin: making isoinfo executable...

install: cannot stat `isoinfo': No such file or directory

>>> dobin: making isovfy executable...

install: cannot stat `isovfy': No such file or directory

/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: line 49: cd: /var/tmp/portage/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14/work/cdrtools-2.01/libs/*-linux-cc: No such file or directory

/usr/lib/portage/bin/dolib.a: *.a does not exist

/usr/lib/portage/bin/dodoc: cdrecord-1.8.1_de-doc_0.1.tar does not exist.

man:

prepallstrip:

strip:

>>> Completed installing into /var/tmp/portage/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14/image/

>>> Merging app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14 to /

--- /usr/

--- /usr/bin/

--- /usr/lib/

--- /usr/share/

--- /usr/share/doc/

>>> /usr/share/doc/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14/

>>> /usr/share/doc/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14/README.apple.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14/README.volmgt.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14/README.compile.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14/README.linux-shm.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14/README.copy.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14/README.win32.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14/README.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14/print/

>>> /usr/share/doc/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14/print/cdrecord.ps.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14/print/cdda2wav.ps.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14/print/readcd.ps.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14/print/mkisofs.ps.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14/print/scgcheck.ps.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14/print/isoinfo.ps.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14/README.os2.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14/README.ppc.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14/README.raw.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14/README.cdplus.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14/README.sgi.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14/README.parallel.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14/README.macosX.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14/README.unixware.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14/README.vms.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14/START.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14/Changelog.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14/PORTING.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14/README.SSPM.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14/README.DiskT@2.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14/README.mkisofs.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14/README.sony.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14/README.solaris.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14/README.rscsi.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14/README.linux.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14/COPYING.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14/README.next.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14/README.sunos.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14/README.FreeBSD.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14/README.audio.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14/README.openserver.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14/README.NetBSD.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14/README.cdtext.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14/README.sun-lofi.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14/README.QNX.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14/README.xxxBSD.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14/README.hpux.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14/README.BSDi.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14/README.multi.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14/README.WORM.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14/README.verify.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14/README.macosX-old-versions.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14/README.cdrw.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14/README.gmake.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14/README.aix.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14/README.ATAPI.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14/README.OpenBSD.gz

--- /usr/share/man/

--- /usr/share/man/man1/

>>> /usr/share/man/man1/cdrecord.1.gz

>>> /usr/share/man/man1/readcd.1.gz
```

Qualcuno ha lo stesso problema? Ho provato a fare 10 volte l'unmerge ma niente ...

----------

## Ginko

Mi sembra un problema di ebuild.

Hai provato a cancellarla e fare emerge rsync magari utilizzando un'altro mirror?

--Gianluca

----------

## morellik

In effetti potrebbe essere un problema di ebuild.

Anch'io ieri ho avuto problemi, non con cdrtools che ho

installato oggi e mi vanno tranquilli, su qualche ebuild con il 

digest errato.  :Confused: 

Rifacendo emerge rsync usando un mirror diverso (gentoo.linux.no)

tutti e' andato a posto.    :Very Happy: 

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## gatiba

Niente da fare, ho usato un mirror differente sia per rsync sia per il download, ma da lo stesso esatto errore ...

Sgrunt !  :Sad: 

----------

## Ginko

Ho aggiornato cdrtools e l'emerge ritorna molti warnings files not found nonostante cio' l'installazione viene completata con successo.

Ho notato che alcuni messaggi - a parte quelli di errore - che tu hai riportato io non li vedo proprio. Che versione di portage hai?

--Gianluca

----------

## gatiba

Ho la versione 2.0.48 del portage.

Adesso ho installato le cdrtools 2.0 final dal scaricate dal sito ufficiale e funzionano bene.

Strani però quei messaggi   :Question: 

----------

## Ginko

 *gatiba wrote:*   

> Ho la versione 2.0.48 del portage. [..]
> 
> Strani però quei messaggi  

 

Molto! Io ho la 2.0.47... non vorrei fosse questa la differenza  :Neutral: 

--Ginko

----------

## morellik

Non credo.

Io ho la 2.0.48 e stamattina ho installato i cdtools con effettivamente alcuni

messaggi di file not found (credo dovuti a dipendenze di sistema non

trovate durante il configure), ma alla fine tutto e' andato liscio.

Quindi il problema potebbe non essere il portage.   :Confused: 

Ma la compilazione la fa? Potresti provare ad usare il comando ebuild

per fare un test.

```

# cd /usr/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools

# ebuild cdrtools-2.01_alpha14.ebuild compile

```

E guardi se compila. Poi facci sapere.   :Wink: 

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## gatiba

Morellik ecco che errore mi dà seguendo il tuo consiglio:

```

ebuild cdrtools-2.01_alpha14.ebuild compile

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) cdrtools-2.01a14.tar.gz

/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: line 1056: //var/db/pkg/app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14.ebuild: No such file or directory

!!! ERROR: app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14 failed.

!!! Function , Line 1056, Exitcode 1

!!! error sourcing ebuild

```

----------

## morellik

Prova a riemergiare il portage e a ridare un emerge sync.

```
# emerge portage

# emerge sync

```

E riprova.

Ciauz 

morellik

----------

## gatiba

Niente da fare: ho provato anche a downgradare il portage alla 2.0.47 ma sempre il solito errore...

Vorrei proprio capire xchè all'ebuild di cdrtools non piace la mia Gentoo    :Embarassed: 

----------

## morellik

In effetti portage mi ha dato una piccola fregatura, facendomi credere di aver installato i cdrtools 2.01_alpha14 e invece mi aveva installato la versione

1.11.33-r1   :Evil or Very Mad: 

E usando ebuild cdrtools2.01_alpha14 compile avevo lo stesso tuo errore.   :Confused: 

Comunque dopo aver fatto emerge -u cdrtools il sistema e' andato

tranquillamente ad installare l'ultima versione.   :Shocked: 

Prova a installare la versione 1.11.33-r1 e se va liscia a fare l'upgrade alla

2.01_alpha14. 

E rifacce sape'.

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## bsolar

 *morellik wrote:*   

> In effetti portage mi ha dato una piccola fregatura, facendomi credere di aver installato i cdrtools 2.01_alpha14 e invece mi aveva installato la versione
> 
> 1.11.33-r1  

 

Prova a dare un'occhiata qui, forse c'entra qualcosa.

----------

## gatiba

Ma guarda stò impazzendo. Meno male che i cdrtools 2 final presi dal sito funzionano a meraviglia ! Sennò mi toccava fare il boot di windows xp e masterizzare da là !!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ho provato con i cdrtools 1.11.33-r1 ma sempre e soltanto il solito errore: una marea di "no such file" e in /usr/bin nessuno dei binari necessari ...

----------

